# Newbie Pics



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Just a newbie to this site but been a few other forums for a long time but since i'm a newbie i just thought that I would give you all some pics.

http://evl69.tripod.com

a few mods have been left off the site like:
microtech mt8 computer
runs 2 bar
and others..


EVL


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

very nice!!!!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

I HATE YOU.........but in a good way

Very nice car ,whats your next perfomance mod?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

what kit is that?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

That is a custom kit that has evolved. A new front bar will the cut and fitted that will look like this: http://www.pulsarparts.com.au/common/P/pulsarpartscomau/images/quoc1big.jpg

http://www.pulsarparts.com.au/common/P/pulsarpartscomau/images/quoc3big.jpg

new rear bar will be made sometime this year.

The next mod? : prob full leather re trim!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

wow i never seen a guy take a pulsar/200sx/sentra kit and put it on a 240sx/200sx/silvia


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

It kind of fits like a GTR fits on a WRX. But with time and glass goodthings can happen. Mod after that, that isn't really a mod is Carbon Fibre bonet

The dam in the front of that bar is perfect sixe for the trust cooler that sits polished behind it!

EVL


----------



## 200sx_s15 (Oct 22, 2004)

very nice 200sxs are my fav car ide love to see it when its finished when u get pics send them 2 [email protected]


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

holy wing batman


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

geeze, car looks good dude, only things i would get rid of is the wing, the eye lids, and that window wiper


----------

